

Apple Denies Linux Access To Its Movie Trailers - lhorn
http://linux-blog.org/apple-denies-linux-access-to-its-movie-trailers/

======
jws
Title should be "Apple Denies A Linux User Access to Its Movie Trailers". The
comments on the page are filled with Linux users who have no problems.

The user in question can download the .mov file manually and view it, but
somewhere between hist click and the view his system is not passing a version
check.

~~~
manvsmachine
This is just an uninformed rant. There's no need to even download the file if
you use the Gecko Media Player; I'm watching Apples Transporter 3 trailer as I
write this in 720p _in-browser_.

------
lhorn
... which is very "nice" on their part, especially after milking the OSS
community for 90% of the code for their OS.

~~~
Zev
Erm, not really. Of the core bits of the OS, lots of them are open sourced as
well; Darwin is open source as well (and loosely based on NeXT, which isn't
_that_ closely related to BSD). The kernel is open source, bonjour, launchd,
webkit, and so on. Apple contributes _a lot_ to open source. Oh, most recent
addition:
[http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/10.5.5/autozone...](http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/10.5.5/autozone-77.1/)
\- the ObjC GC.

The biggest part of the OS that isn't open source is Aqua. But, really. Thats
just the UI. And I'm always hearing about how good Compiz Fusion is supposed
to be. So, _shrug_.

~~~
lhorn
You said "not really" and then agreed with me. Moreover, you only confirmed my
theory that when people say "open source" it usually means commercial
companies milking OSS developers, or releasing their code "contributions" for
products that have no commercial value to them (Obj-C, Chrome).

Where is the code for Aperture? Final Cut Pro? Numbers/Pages? Even iTunes? I
also want to see the code for Google's page rank, BigTable and gmail.

I also want to see scribd code for converting MS Office documents to iPaper.
90% of their solution consists of Open Office code that they took freely and
haven't released theirs in return.

~~~
Zev
I was trying to say that a significant portion of the OS _is_ open-source -
not just GPL'd. It's hardly "milking the community" if a good portion is
returned back in a similar manner.

I wouldn't say that WebKit is worthless; its the primary rendering engine
behind several browsers - which are gaining in popularity due to the success
of OSS in general.

If the web was so worthless, MS wouldnt have bothered with IE and Netscape
wouldn't have open sourced the code for Mozilla. Nor would a majority of the
HN startups exist for that matter.

